# Lexan cutting templates



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello all. Recently I have been shooting straight cut bandsets from thicker latex. I was having trouble getting a good 1/2 inch cut and the 3/4 cuts were kind of irritating too. Don't know if it was me or the equipment I was using but I tend to think it was me.. So to remedy this I went to my local Lowes hardware store and bought a 8 x 10 x 0.093 inch sheet of Lexan. I had the awesome guy that works there cut off 1/2, 3/4, 1, 1&1/4 inch by 10 inch strips for me (after the first 2 cuts the additional cuts were a mere .25 each). I took them home and cleaned up the edges a bit and worked out a way to use them. I take one of the large strips and put it down on my cutting mat. Then I butt the latex to be cut against it. At that point I put the template I want to cut out against the lip on the larger piece of lexan and on top of the latex. One careful rotary cut later and I have half a bandset  I would post pictures but the templates are clear so there would not be much to see.

I think thicker lexan may work a little better but I have about $6.50 in the whole set of templates and they work fine just don't get in a rush.

Any questions I will try to answer, thanks for stopping by


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Seems like a fool proof way to do it. Having a little trouble sizing up the .093. Can’t picture that thickness my head for some reason


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Good idea right there and the price is right


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Guess I'm going to Lowes soon! Thanks!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Seems like a fool proof way to do it. Having a little trouble sizing up the .093. Can't picture that thickness my head for some reason


It is about 2.5 mm if that helps


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Went to Lowes tonight but their lexan saw was down for repair!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That stinks. technically you can cut it yourself but I did not have any luck with that. The cutting jig they use is better than I am to get square and accurate cuts


----------

